# warum sind felt bmx so schlecht?(schlechter ruf?)



## zioken81 (5. Dezember 2007)

könnte mir mal jemand sagen warum die meisten schlecht über felt bmx schreiben?
keiner schreibt genau warum!
was ist es gewicht, verarbeitung,geometrie????

grüsse!


----------



## Lizard.King (5. Dezember 2007)

liegt an den schlechten teamfahrern
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Yy3orkDGcLs

ich glaub das liegt einfach an dem bekanntsheisgrad der firma, die geben halt mehr geld für werbung aus oder so...vllt laber ich auch mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (5. Dezember 2007)

Felt ist eine der bekanntesten Marken aus dem BMX Bereich. Und das wohl auch, weil Felt nicht nur BMX Räder herstellt, sondern auch ziemlich coole Cruiser usw.

Da viele BMXer sich aber für total cool und undergroundig halten ( ja gerade die mit den angemalten beinen ;-) ) , kann so eine Mainstream Marke wie Felt natürlich nur *schlecht* sein.

Ach ja, und das Team ist auch schlecht! Das in dem Vid ist gar nicht dieser Scotty Cranmer, der kann gar nichts. Das bin eigentlich *ich* und die haben mich ungefragt gefilmt! Versuche schon seit längerem da was rechtliches zu unternehmen, aber die Anwälte von Felt sind einfach zu gut


----------



## Lizard.King (5. Dezember 2007)

da hastes, sie geben zuviel geld für anwälte und werbung aus


----------



## alöx (5. Dezember 2007)

Mein erstes Komplettrad war ein Felt. Das war vor 8 Jahren. Und es war nur Mist verbaut der aber funktionierte. Problematisch waren ehern die Rahmen sowie Lenker die häufig kaputt gegangen sind. An meinem Rahmen sind beide Sitzstreben vom Oberrohr abgerissen und der Lenker ist mir 2 mal verbogen sowie 1 mal gebrochen. Allerdings immer Garantie!

Mittlerweile baut Felt auch ordentliche Räder aber mein Kopf will keins mehr.


----------



## gmozi (5. Dezember 2007)

Da gibts ein ähnliches Beispiel aus dem Computer Bereich. Wer sich da auskennt, weiß dass eine Firma namens "Elitegroup" ( oder auch nur ECS ) früher ziemlich grottige Mainboards gebaut hat. Aber ungefähr seitdem es die Athlon 64 gibt, baut Elitegroup auch verdammt hochwertige Boards die super laufen usw.


----------



## Lizard.King (5. Dezember 2007)

und scotty is der athlon ne


----------



## alöx (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich find den Sheriff auch echt gut, ne?


----------



## rex_sl (5. Dezember 2007)

felt war bis vor 3 jahren auch nur schrott. alles bleischwer, schlechte teile usw. heute kann man die hochwertigen modelle ohne bedenken kaufen. der imagewandel ist in den usa schon vollkommen durch. dort fahren viele leute felt. und sie werden immer besser. ab 2ßß8 bauen sie auch keine race räder mehr. sondern nurnoch freestyle.


----------



## Prunni (5. Dezember 2007)

Felt bessert sich aber vor paar Jahren waren die Räder einfach nur mist.


----------



## street (5. Dezember 2007)

also ich finde felt einfach nur ******* erst fand ichs ganz oke und hab die anderen nicht verstanden was sie immer dagegen hatten

aber seit dem mein vorbau beim festziehen in 2 gebrochen ist , mein hinterbau gebrochen ist , mein lenker verbogen ist und meine kurbel verbogen ist sehe ich das anders 

Felt fällt auseinander !!! ist was wares dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (5. Dezember 2007)

jedes teil von jeder marke kann kaputtgehen. kommt halt aufn preis an. wenn man sich nen 350 euro komplettbike kauft, brauchste dich nicht wundern wenn alles zerfällt. die guten räder von denen halten definitiv genausogut wie jedes eastern, wtp, khe rad


----------



## chrische (5. Dezember 2007)

> Wer sich da auskennt, weiß dass eine Firma namens "Elitegroup"


 Ich z.B hab eins, es ist das gleiche. Es meinen viele nur weils kein Asus ist, dass es mist ist ich kann nur mit dem Kopf schütteln wenn ich sowas höre. Meins läuft seit 3 Jahren und das wunderbar ohne Probleme alles andere hatte schonmal iwie macken nur halt mein Mainboard nicht.

Ich denke das lässt sich aber nicht auf Felt übertragen weil das eine echt grosse Marke ist.

Mfg Chrische


----------



## Hertener (5. Dezember 2007)

Yo, ich bin immer noch auf meinem ECS K7S5A unterwegs. Da wurde "damals" auch heftig drauf geschimpft.
Zurück zum Felt: Mir sagen diese konifizierten Oberrohre nicht zu. Ich habe lange Zeit mit dem Felt Chronic geliebäugelt, das, wie ich finde, mit einer guten Rundumausstattung daher kommt. Allem voran die VR-Bremse, die bei Rädern der gleichen Preisklasse von EB, WTP, etc nicht zu bekommen ist.

I.d.R. wird das Chronic aber nicht im 08/15 Fahrradladen an der Ecke in der Auslage stehen. Wenn überhaupt, dann sieht man da meist das Heretic und das Ethic. Daher dürfte der Verbreitungsgrad der Räder, gerade unter unbedarften Einsteigern, relativ groß sein. Da das allerdings Räder der unteren Preisklasse (unter den "Kaufhaus"-Rädern allerdings der oberen Preisklasse) sind, dürfte sich unter denjenigen, die mit den Rädern schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben, schnell das Vorurteil herauskristallisieren, das Felt generell Schrott baut. Und das gerade dann, wenn sich die Fahrer zwischenzeitlich mal mit dem BMX-Markt auseinander gesetzt, und andere, "nicht-Kaufhaus", Marken kennen gelernt haben.
Gut, das Vorurteil bleibt, und das ist wohl auch nur schwer aus der Welt zu schaffen. Das liegt dann aber imho daran, dass hochwertige Räder gar nicht erst den Weg in das Kaufhaus finden, bzw. der nächste BMX-Boom noch ein wenig auf sich warten lässt. Aber spätestens, wenn der Markt auch für die breite Masse wieder attraktiv wird, wird man bei Karstadt-Sport nicht mehr nur ALEX-BMX-Räder sehen.


----------



## zioken81 (5. Dezember 2007)

ahha!schon mal ein wenig mehr info!
bei felt kommt man halt in versuchung weil man die bikes immer live in den geschäften findet!
andere muss man im web kaufen,weil eben seltener vertreten!
mal schauen!
eastern element und sequence sind auch geil
oder dass stolen wrap oder addict!

wo und wann kann ich 2007 modelle die ich oben genannt habe im web verbilligt kaufen?
muss ich bis frühling warten bis ich ein vorjahresmodell im angebot kaufen kann?


----------



## Molox (5. Dezember 2007)

schlecht bleibt schlecht


----------



## Hertener (5. Dezember 2007)

Auf der Seite von G&S gibt's z.Zt das 07er WTP Beyond für 529,95 statt 629,95 Euro.
Ob da noch mehr kommt, weiß ich nicht. Kann sein, muss aber nicht.
AFAIK stehen noch ein paar EB 07er Ausstellungstücke bei G&S rum. Zwar nicht das Sequence, aber IIRC das Element. Am besten Du rufst mal an, fragst nach und handelst einen fairen Preis aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gmozi (5. Dezember 2007)

Molox schrieb:


> schlecht bleibt schlecht


----------



## zioken81 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> Auf der Seite von G&S gibt's z.Zt das 07er WTP Beyond für 529,95 statt 629,95 Euro.
> Ob da noch mehr kommt, weiß ich nicht. Kann sein, muss aber nicht.
> AFAIK stehen noch ein paar EB 07er Ausstellungstücke bei G&S rum. Zwar nicht das Sequence, aber IIRC das Element. Am besten Du rufst mal an, fragst nach und handelst einen fairen Preis aus.



ok!guter tip!
der haken,es werden die versandkosten hoch sein(südtirol/italy)!
aber anrufen kann ich alle mal!

ist ein 20.75 rahmen nicht zu groß fürn anfänger?


----------



## terrible (6. Dezember 2007)

zioken81 schrieb:


> ok!guter tip!
> der haken,es werden die versandkosten hoch sein(südtirol/italy)!
> aber anrufen kann ich alle mal!
> 
> ist ein 20.75 rahmen nicht zu groß fürn anfänger?



die oberrohr länge hat doch nichts damit zu tun ob man anfänger ist,eher nach körpergröße und persönlichen geschmack


----------



## zioken81 (6. Dezember 2007)

terrible schrieb:


> die oberrohr länge hat doch nichts damit zu tun ob man anfänger ist,eher nach körpergröße und persönlichen geschmack



ok!1,79 groß passts dann?


----------



## Hertener (6. Dezember 2007)

passt - kauf! 

*EDIT:*


> _Zitat von der G&S-Seite:_
> Versandkosten per Nachnahme in Europa 15,95 Euro + 6 Euro Nachnahmekosten
> Versandkosten in Europa per Vorkasse, Paypal, Kreditkarte oder Iclear. 15,95 Euro


----------



## redbaron-bmx (6. Dezember 2007)

Felt-runter, ge-Felt-mir gar nicht, Felt-auseinander.....usw.

...Aber stimmt schon, felt ist wirklich in den letzten 2 jahren besser geworden (was die hochwertigeren modelle betrifft).


----------



## zioken81 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hertener schrieb:


> passt - kauf!
> 
> *EDIT:*



das find ich gut!die versandkosten von deutschland bis italien kosten weniger als wie von italien bis italien www.wup-bmx.it nähe rimini!24 euros!!

toll!also hab ich nur die qual der wahl!(mir wär lieber es gäbe nur 2 bmx hersteller,da täte ich mich leichter) 

ciao


----------

